# first cycle



## killaktis5606 (Jun 12, 2015)

About to start a 10-12 week cycle of tri-tren 300mg/ml and test-e 350mg/ml.
How many mg should I take a week and How often?
Is there anything else I should take while on my cycle to prev from getting gyno or bitch tits?
Wats a good schedule to follow?


----------



## animale66 (Jun 12, 2015)

My recommendation would be to save the Tren for your second run and do just Test E for a first cycle.  That being said... what about goals and current progress towards them?  training history?  age?

Tren can give nasty side effects - hell, my best mate just started his 2nd tren run and the sleepless nights and freaky nightmares are killing him... plus, if you do get a side effect, you won't know which compound to adjust (though I'll tell ya now, it'd likely be the tren to give you sides).


----------



## killaktis5606 (Jun 12, 2015)

animale66 said:


> My recommendation would be to save the Tren for your second run and do just Test E for a first cycle.  That being said... what about goals and current progress towards them?  training history?  age?
> 
> Tren can give nasty side effects - hell, my best mate just started his 2nd tren run and the sleepless nights and freaky nightmares are killing him... plus, if you do get a side effect, you won't know which compound to adjust (though I'll tell ya now, it'd likely be the tren to give you sides).



Well I'm 6'3" and 215 don't know my body fat haven't checked yet but I've been training 6 days a week for an hour n a half to two hours since I was in high school I'm 24 and already have a great physic I just want to get bigger and stronger. I've taken pre hormone test pills and other test booster pills. So it's not like I'm New to the game in a way. My dad's a body builder and has taught me a lot of stuff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2015)

Sounds like your dad knows fuck all and you haven't done your homework. 

Expect trouble if you continue without doing some research and preparation.


----------



## PK2 (Jun 14, 2015)

And that's the way the cookie crumbles!


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 14, 2015)

Formestane and Arimadex are used for preventing gyno. Tamoxifen is most common, but it seems to have pretty common(major) sides.

Edit: Why is this thread on natural bb?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 14, 2015)

This has to be some troll-no way anyone would compare test boosters to tren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2015)

Thread moved. To the pit.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watson (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (Jun 15, 2015)

well that ended well


----------



## Tesla (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Watson (Jun 15, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> well that ended well



yeah my bad, i couldnt find a suitable black tranny in my wank bank......


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 16, 2015)

Griffith said:


> yeah my bad, i couldnt find a suitable black tranny in my wank bank......


yeah the tranny standards are dropping around here


----------



## charley (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2015)

How dare you delete that post!


----------



## Watson (Jun 17, 2015)

charley said:


>



this is why this man needs to stay on IM....the place goes to shit without Charley!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 17, 2015)

I was going to run MENT only for my first cycle.  Also my mom is a body builder and said I should get some Animal stack for PCT.  Any one know what dose to run the animal stack at?


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 26, 2015)

take ALL the mg's at once, better absorption rate


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 30, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Thread moved. To the pit.



This is IronMag Forums, the pit is on another forum numbnuts..........


----------



## charley (Jun 30, 2015)

.....  you don't need roids to enhance your already perfect body, but IMHO , protein & synthol should put a happy smile on your face....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2015)

Charley!


----------



## Guaguito (Jun 30, 2015)

Just start with test,remember this is ur first cycle and see how ur body reacts


----------



## yarickSr (Jul 13, 2015)

*first*

ha ha ha... I just thought "maybe I wont notice the cycle date of my thread if I dont include it"  ha ha haUpdated first post


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 13, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like your dad knows fuck all and you haven't done your homework.
> 
> Expect trouble if you continue without doing some research and preparation.


And GOD SEES ALL Just like his DAD Fuck this nigga... Anything go's is right ..
Come at me BROS...


----------



## charley (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## sj313 (Oct 4, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> This is IronMag Forums, the pit is on another forum numbnuts..........


Im really hoping thats not you in your  picture

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------

